# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast Impes và Ludo chính thức lộ diện, giá chỉ từ 20 triệu đồng

## phuong_hanh3112

Ngày 12/09/2019, Công ty TNHH Sản xuất và Kinh doanh VinFast chính thức công bố bán ra hai dòng xe máy điện mới Impes và Ludo. Theo đó, VinFast Impes và Ludo có mức giá lần lượt là 21.990.000 đồng và 20.990.000 đồng.

VinFast Impes

VinFast Impes có tải trọng 130kg, có thể đạt vận tốc tối đa 50km/h. Xe sử dụng động cơ điện cao cấp của Bosch có công suất 1.200W, pin lithium-ion của LG Chem có khả năng đi được quãng đường 68km cho một lần sạc đầy.

VinFast Ludo

Trong khi đó, VinFast Ludo có tải trọng 140kg, có thể chở được hai người với vận tốc tối đa 35km/h, sử dụng động cơ điện 500W, pin lithium-ion có khả năng đi được quãng đường 70km cho một lần sạc đầy.

Hai mẫu xe máy điện của VinFast được trang bị hệ thống định vị thông minh có khả năng kết nối với điện thoại, cung cấp cho người dùng các tính năng hữu ích như chống trộm, giám sát hành trình, cảnh báo vượt quá tốc độ và thông báo các thông tin liên quan đến lịch sử vận hành. Đạt chuẩn chống nước IP57 và IP67, VinFast Impes và VinFast Ludo có thể vận hành an toàn trong điều kiện thời tiết mưa ngập.

Theo VinFast, xe máy điện Impes và Ludo là 2 sản phẩm đầu tiên được áp dụng chính sách cho thuê và đổi pin. Thay vì phải tự sạc và chờ pin đầy mỗi khi xe hết điện, khách hàng chỉ cần đến các trạm đổi pin của VinFast để thay pin mới, với mức phí tương đương với chi phí đổ xăng cho cùng một quãng đường.

Hiện tại, VinFast đã thiết lập hơn 400 trạm đổi pin tại khu vực Hà Nội, 450 trạm tại TP.HCM và gần 50 trạm tại Khánh Hòa, đồng thời đang tiếp tục phát triển tại các tỉnh thành khác. Dự kiến đến ngày 10/10/2019, sẽ có tổng cộng hơn 2.200 trạm đổi pin được thiết lập trên toàn quốc, và đến cuối năm sẽ có hơn 5.000 trạm.

----------

